

Introducing Incremental DOM - cramforce
https://medium.com/google-developers/introducing-incremental-dom-e98f79ce2c5f

======
serverholic
This looks nice. I wonder how easy it would be to integrate it into react or
other libraries.

~~~
cramforce
The idea is that that would be very easy :)

------
albemuth
Off topic, but was surprised to see this on Medium instead of Google Plus or
Blogger(does it still exist?).

------
AbeEstrada
This is that time of the year when I have to forget what I learned last year
and start again.

~~~
albemuth
They mention it's meant to be low level so people using React, Glitter etc
would use the same API and maybe only have to dive into it for additional
performance gains

